
Netflix – Goodbye Stars, Hello Thumbs - te0x
https://media.netflix.com/en/company-blog/goodbye-stars-hello-thumbs#
======
ansible
This change doesn't bother me as much as it seems to with some people.

Lately, I have tended not to rate any shows unless I give it a 5-start because
I thought it was good.

"Was that documentary I just watched worth a 4-star, or maybe a 3-star because
the middle part was boring?" I usually don't put in that level of mental
effort to try to fairly rate something.

This way, I won't have any compunctions thumbing-down a lot of the crap I see,
without feeling guilty for not having actually watched it to see if it was any
good or not.

